# Brine Shrimp Contributing to Cloudy or Green Water?



## PhotoJon01 (Jul 28, 2007)

The past two Sundays I have been feeding my fish live baby brine shrimp. About one-two days after feeding them this past week the water has gotten very cloudy. I am having a hard time telling whether it is just general cloudiness or green water. 

Has anyone had this problem before? 

Also, is the cloudiness really related to the brine shrimp or is it just a coincidence? I can't think of anything I have changed lately besides starting to feed the BBS.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it's possible. The BBS that's not eaten can pollute.
You would need a good cleaning crew of loaches or cory or snails to feed off the leftovers.

Just do a 50% water change. It's not a big thang.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Also, don't wait for the cloudy water to clear up on its own; do a water change right away. The last thing you want is for any temporary ammonia spikes. No ammonia spike no matter how short a duration is good for your fish. 

I would suggest feeding your fish less brine shrimp to avoid the problem or as mistergreen suggested get a good cleaning crew to feed off the leftovers. I would stay away from livebearing(pond snails, MTS) snails. These multiply like cockroaches and unless you have a clown, pakistani/Yo-Yo loach, or Raphael catfish(aka: talking catfish), to keep the population in check, you may end up with worse problems with water quality/bioload problems over time. Another thing that I highly recommend is Seachem's Purigen Filter insert which will help keep your water clear crystal and greatly help filter out excess organic waste before it causes problems.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Green water is easy to tell, becuase it will have a greenish tint to it. If I rememeber correctly, GW maybe caused by excessive lighting.

Bacterial bloom is usually white, which normally occurs during a cycle or mini-cycle.

BBS are very small, which I doubt would cause a big change in ammonia to cause a bacterial bloom. BBS are usually raised in brackish/salt water conditions.

What size is your tank?

What type of equipment are you using?

What ferts or other chemicals do you use?

What plants and fish is in the tank?


----------



## PhotoJon01 (Jul 28, 2007)

I solved my problem today! After being very frustrated I decided I was going to change my water two time in a row to see if that would help eliminate my problem. Well it eliminated the problem in a way I didn't expect. I found one very dead Rainbow that must have been dead for about a week. Here is my theory as to what happened:

Two weeks ago when my water got cloudy it was in fact green water algae. I then against the research I had done on the internet used some AlgaeFix to take care of the problem. Within about an hour the water was clear. I then fed my fish baby brine shrimp again the next day. Sometime between the AlgaeFix and the BBS I believe the Rainbow fish died due to the AlgaeFix. Then the polution mayhem began.

My water parameters remained at normal levels and nothing ever spiked, but I think the second clouded water situation was a bacteria outbreak while the first was in fact green water. Thanks for your help all.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

1 golden clam per 10g will filter your water crystal clear in 4-7 days and keep it clear. I got mine on Aquabid.com and I still have one after 2 years.


----------

